# Moving From Pakistan to Singapore



## muhammad.adnan (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi There......... Adnan here , I am from PAkistan and I need some help from same community of Pakistani & Indian.........
Can anyone please help me to guide about the following...

what are the suitable flights from Pakistan to Singapore.

What is house rent for 1 bed room hall for 4 family members.

what is the schooling fees in Singapore schools for British curriculum and any school website if you can please also refer.

I will be getting around 6000 SGD so will this be fine and I'll be able to settle within in this amount with family.

Please have some time to reply......... God Bless you and TC


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not Indian/Pakistani, but can also help with some information:
- There are almost no 1BR/Hall apartments in Singapore. You should look for 2BR flats (preferably HDB - government housing - since they're cheaper). Those start at S$2000/month rent.
- International schools with British curriculum cost S$1500-3000/month per child. Local (government) schools cost around S$500/month per child, but it is difficult to get a place for a foreign child.
- S$6000/month is not a lot for a family of four. Be prepared to live a frugal lifestyle!


----------



## muhammad.adnan (Dec 10, 2013)

*Master Room and Hotel for Initial one Week stay*

Hi KC Teo,

thanks for your time and I really appreicate your support. As if now I am moving to singapore next week and I am looking for some economical 1 master room for rent where I could most of the basic facilities i.e. Internet, Electricity, Iron , kitchen usage and bathroom. I would be thankful if you can help me in finding some suitable apartment near Ang Mo Kio location. and kindly guide me some economical hotel where i can stay initially for 4-5 days then I can shift in the master room after finding a suitable one.

Thanks Alot 

Regards,

Muhammad Adnan


----------



## tagore (Feb 14, 2014)

muhammad.adnan said:


> Hi KC Teo,
> 
> thanks for your time and I really appreicate your support. As if now I am moving to singapore next week and I am looking for some economical 1 master room for rent where I could most of the basic facilities i.e. Internet, Electricity, Iron , kitchen usage and bathroom. I would be thankful if you can help me in finding some suitable apartment near Ang Mo Kio location. and kindly guide me some economical hotel where i can stay initially for 4-5 days then I can shift in the master room after finding a suitable one.
> 
> ...


are you here yet? You may want to google for propertyguru for rental apartments


----------

